# 6 Kois Tot Ursachenforschung



## senator20_2000 (1. März 2016)

Also eins gleich vorweg, es handelt sich NICHT um meinen Teich !!!
Also bei uns im Kleingartenverein hab ich heute erfahren da bei einem Kleingärtner angeblich alle Kois vergiftet wurden. Okay der der Besitzer stänkert gerne, er wird aber von den meisten belächelt, aber es könnte jemand mit wirklich mit Gift die Kois getötet haben.
ICH sehe aber eher das Problem in seiner Teichkonstruktion.
Ich hau mal ein Paar Daten raus, 6 Koi`s zwischen 40-50cm, Teich ca 6 Jahre alt, Tiefe Max. 1,2m breite 1,5m und etwa 3,5m Lang, Filter ein einfacher Baumarkt 60L Druckfilter.
Hier mal eine Skizze von der Seitenansicht:





Da ich im KGV im Vorstand als Gartenfachberater mitarbeite würden mich eure meinungen dazu mal interessieren.
ICH bin der Meinung das bedingt das wir keinen Richtigen Winter haben/hatten , sind die Fische nicht zur ruhe gekommen und haben ihre Kräfte aufgebraucht, dazu noch hier und da an Algen und Wasserpflanzen geknabbert, welche sie nicht verdauen konnten und haben sie entweder per Sauerstoffmangel oder zuviel Amonium selbst vergiftet, bedingt durch das kleine Wasservolumen müsste sowas ja recht fix gehen, oder seh ich das falsch?
Angeblich haben sie die Fische von einem Artzt untersuchen lassen, aber was es genau war wollten sie nicht sagen.


----------



## Ida17 (1. März 2016)

Hi Senator! 

Eine Vergiftung von außen würde ich auch ohne Bild ausschließen, die armen Tiere sind eher an ihrer eigenen K**** verunglückt. Entschuldige wenn ich mich so fies ausdrücke, aber bei den Maßen kommt man gerade mal auf 6300l im "günstigen" Fall. Für 6 große Koi zu wenig, dann wahrscheinlich noch gefüttert weil der Winter ja ziemlich lau war, kleiner Baumarktfilter... diesem Gartennachbar sollte man das Veterinäramt auf den Hals schicken. Deswegen teile ich genauso wie du die gleiche Meinung, dass die Tiere sich selbst vergiftet haben.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. März 2016)

Was es wirklich war wird wohl keiner hier erfahren ist alles nur Rätselraten.



senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Angeblich haben sie die Fische von einem Artzt untersuchen lassen, aber was es genau war wollten sie nicht sagen.


Die werden vielleicht ihren Grund haben


----------



## Ansaj (1. März 2016)

Schade um die Fische. Aber ein schönes Leben hatten sie so zusammengepfercht sicher eh nicht.
Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass da Fremdeinwirkung eine Rolle gespielt hat, das hätte die Obduktion ja ergeben. Aber die Ergebnisse werden wohl verschwiegen, damit man sich nicht an die eigene __ Nase fassen muss.
Und Armin hat recht: so bleiben die Gründe für das Fischsterben Spekulationen, obwohl ich persönlich Idas Erklärung für wahrscheinlich halte.
Ich befürchte, dass der Kleingärtner im Frühjahr den Teich wieder mit Kois zuschüttet und dann in ein paar Jahren alles von vorne losgeht.
Kannst du den Herrn etwas über artgerechte Tierhaltung aufklären? Oder ist der beratungsresistent?
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. März 2016)

Danke für eure Schnellen Antworten, also ist es doch so wie ichs mir schon gedacht hab, das sie sich wohl eher selbst vergiftet haben.
Achso seine Aussage war auch, wenn er im Garten ist und das wasser "Flüssig" ist filtert er, dann schaltet er die Pumpe wieder aus...
Ja leider ist das einer der Fraktion Beratungsresistent und Schlaubischlumpf 
Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen, wir waren heut bei denen da sich beim Stromablesen ein Zahlendreher eingeschlichen hat zum nochmal ablesen, was die für ein Faß aufgemacht hat...aber naja Nachbarn kann man sich nicht aussuchen


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> gerade mal auf 6300l im "günstigen" Fall.


Also wenn ich nach dem Bild und den Maßen gehe dann komm ich bei einem IBC mit 1000 Litern auf ca. 1,5 bis 1,6 m³ 
Die Fam. sollte man für den Rest ihres Lebens in ein Dixi sperren.


----------



## Ida17 (1. März 2016)

Stimmt René, ich hab mir die Skizze nicht angeguckt, das macht die Sache noch schlimmer. 
@Senator: was meinst du mit "flüssig"? Muss ich mir da jetzt ne dicke Brühe vorstellen, die dann "gefiltert" wird wenn es grade noch so durch den Schlauch passt??.... Ey ne oder??!!!!!! 
(Für den entsetzten Gesichtsausdruck gibt es keinen Smily...)


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2016)

Ida ich glaub er meint den Punkt bevor es zu Eis wird  Das andere würde mich auch nicht mehr wundern ^^


----------



## Micha61 (2. März 2016)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> das sie sich wohl eher selbst vergiftet haben.


richtig, ein Grund dafür


senator20_2000 schrieb:


> wenn er im Garten ist und das wasser "Flüssig" ist filtert er, dann schaltet er die Pumpe wieder aus..


und beim nächsten Einschalten, läuft die Brühe wieder in den Teich


Ansaj schrieb:


> Oder ist der beratungsresistent?


so wird es sein


----------



## senator20_2000 (2. März 2016)

Moin, nicht ganz er hatte mir letzten Winter erzählt das er so über den winterfiltert, ich meinte wenn der Teich Zugefroren ist filtert er nicht aber sobald die Eisschicht weg ist wird der Filter wiedereingeschaltet, aber eben nur für ein paar Stunden.


----------



## der_odo (2. März 2016)

Moin.
Neben Vergiftung durch die Situation und Filterfahrweisen können die Koi auch an Unterkühlung gestorben sein.
Wenn man bei 0,5°C das Wasser durchmischt (wenn das hier überhaupt möglich ist), sterben Koi ebenso.

Da der Besitzer die Tiere eh nicht abgegeben hätte, ist der Tod das "Beste" was passieren konnte. Auch wenn es traurig ist.

Hoffentlich holt er sich keine neuen Koi!


----------



## Ida17 (2. März 2016)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Moin, nicht ganz er hatte mir letzten Winter erzählt das er so über den winterfiltert, ich meinte wenn der Teich Zugefroren ist filtert er nicht aber sobald die Eisschicht weg ist wird der Filter wiedereingeschaltet, aber eben nur für ein paar Stunden.



Meine Güte, ich hab tatsächlich an was anderes gedacht! Aber solch Fälle gibt es sicherlich auch  
Es kann immer mal passieren, dass man an etwas nicht denkt, dass im schlimmsten Fall (aber ohne Absicht) zu Lasten eines Tieres geht. Oder aus ungeklärten Gründen ein Tier verendet, owbohl alle anderen putzmunter sind. Dann sollte man nur schleunigst sich den Fehler eingestehen, Rat suchen und die Situation bessern. 
Wenn der Besitzer sich als so beratungsresistent erweist, dann sollte man ihm jeglichen Umgang mit Tieren verbieten!


----------



## Micha61 (3. März 2016)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> ich meinte


ich habe Dich schon verstanden


senator20_2000 schrieb:


> wenn der Teich Zugefroren ist filtert er nicht


gut, sind ein paar Tage
aber dann


senator20_2000 schrieb:


> aber sobald die Eisschicht weg ist wird der Filter wiedereingeschaltet


und dann nur


senator20_2000 schrieb:


> aber eben nur für ein paar Stunden.


und das ist das Problem !!!!
In dem Filtermedium, befinden sich die abgestorbenen Bakks und der restliche Dreck vom letzte Einschalten. Nun kommt "Frischwasser" beim Einschalten dazu, was passiert??
Diese Gülle, läuft aus dem Filter, zurück in den Teich


----------

